# Forum Argomenti di discussione Studi di settore e I.S.A.  società di comodo

## armoraca

Le società di comodo sono tenute a presentare gli studi di settore?

----------


## Speedy

> Le società di comodo sono tenute a presentare gli studi di settore?

  Non sono a conoscenza di specifici esoneri

----------

